# LBG - Mon 27 Sep



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

Going to have a crack at LBG tomorrow if anyone else is heading out I'll see you out there.

It looks like the wind might pick up so I'll take the sail along.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

How did you go? I reckon you would have been skidding along with that wind yesterday


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

No fish and some good sailing practice was the result.

I pulled the pin before it got too windy though.


----------

